
Waymo – Learning to Drive: Beyond Pure Imitation - kyrra
https://medium.com/waymo/learning-to-drive-beyond-pure-imitation-465499f8bcb2
======
kyrra
Also the paper that goes with this (has more details), which is linked at the
end of the article.

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.03079](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.03079)

